# Kann man Netgear-MA101-USB-Adapter an Eumex 704 anschließen?



## esbros (12. September 2002)

Hallo Leutz, 

ich habe schon wieder ein Problem. 
Und zwar muss ich wissen, ob man einen Netgear-MA101-USB-Adapter 
an eine Eumex 704 anschließen kann. 

Ich habe selber keine Informationen dazu finden können. 

Wer kann mir helfen ?? 

Vielen Dank auch nochmal für die Hilfe mit der Wireless-LAN. 

;-) *DAS esbros* ;-)


----------



## CSF-Lady (18. September 2002)

Gar nicht, das ist doch die USB Wireless NIC, die gehört an den PC, auf der anderen Seite ein Accespoint evtl. gleich mit DSL Router oder so. Der kommt dann ins Netzwerk. Kann diese Eumex WLan? Eher nicht oder? Mach ich da n Denkfehler...Ich glaube nicht das du die MA-101 an die Eumex anschließen kannst. Außerdem fehlt die Gegenstelle...


----------

